# Sharing Internet from Laptop to Desktop



## rakan959 (May 18, 2008)

Hey,
I moved my desktop to an area where I can't connect it to my router and so I was wondering if there was a way to share the internet from my wireless laptop to the computer. I'm using the ethernet cable included with my 360 but I also have the cable that came with the computer. For some reason, I can play Counterstrike: Source on it but I can't connect to AIM, messenger, and ventrilo and I can't access the internet. I've tried rebooting, repairing and restarting the modem, swapping cables, and everything. The laptop has windows xp sp2 and the desktop has windows vista. The laptop has internet sharing enabled.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just bridge the wireless and wired connections and connect the laptop to the desktop with a crossover Ethernet cable. I recommend turning OFF ICS, bridging will do a better job for this scenario.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

rakan959 said:


> I'm using the ethernet cable included with my 360 but I also have the cable that came with the computer.


 Neither of those will work. Do as Johnwill has suggested and purchase a Crossover cable. But why not just go buy a Wireless card for your desktop. The cheapest solution would be to get one that attaches to a USB port on your Desktop. You can get them for Under $20. If you want to open up your case and install one in a spare PCI slot on your computer you can get cheap ones for around $20 to $30.


----------

